# Betta just won't flare



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

HI all,

My new copper marble betta, Crumb, just refuses to flare. Not at the mirror, not at my other betta, not at me. He once gave me a half flare when I pointed at him, but quickly let it go and has avoided the topic altogether since then. The breeder said he was flaring in his viewing tank (before i picked him out) but once i got him home, he became totally docile. He's super friendly with me but nothing I do will get him to flare. It's definitely a male. Any ideas?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

once his light on his tank (if he has one) has been off for a long time, and he is asleep turn it back on. he will prly be grumpy.... why do you want him to flare?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine hardly ever flare. Its nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

The older a male gets sometimes the less they seem interested in flaring and the more docile they become, 
This is what I have found in some of my older male betta's.

Perhaps he's getting old??


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

Nope definitely not old. He's only 6 months.  I wanted him to flare because i heard it's good exercise for them and gives them pretty good self esteem when they get to do it from time to time (because they can easily scare off a mirror image...). I've also heard it's good to ease constipation. He doesn't have that problem, but just in case... I don't want him flaring all the time. Mostly, I just wanted to see his fins at full mast but I haven't even seen it once, so I was just curious.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Tian-Tian had the same issue when I first brought him home. He went through some intense recuperation after enduring a major ich/fungal infestation and he never flared once. I didn't know if I had somehow damaged him in the healing process...

Thankfully, he healed nicely and began to make LARGE bubble nests and defending his "territory" from my tablet pen and blue M&Ms after about a month. :-D He would look terribly adorable and not at all intimidating when he flared.

How long have you had Crumb and has he been making bubble nests, or was he sick recently or transferred to a new tank?


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had him for 2 weeks. He's very healthy. and i just saw him flare at bluey!!! For the first time. He doesn't really puff out his gills, but I did see the telltale butt wiggle. Bluey was flaring at him and he started strutting! But as soon as I went over there, he came down to say hi and quit. Oh well. 

I love it: blue M&Ms. Did you try other colors?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

6 months is still fairly young, hes probably just developing hie inctincts, since he was repressed for so long in a smaller container. I think that maybe he'd be good in a community tank, since he's on the docile side.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

LaniBaby said:


> I love it: blue M&Ms. Did you try other colors?



Haha, yes, I did! He only seemed to care about the blue ones. It's strange. :-D

Just give him some time to develop and mature. That's all I can suggest.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

he might be good in a community tank, true. but.. i have no room.  so he'll be in a loner tank. or maybe i can find a super docile female and breed a whole new race of super docile bettas that all love each other. can you imagine a whole tank of beautiful males????


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

There is Betta's out there now that have been bred to be far less aggressive,
The betta's you get at most all the stores are the aggressive betta's,
If you want less aggressive Betta's you'd have to find a Breeder that breeds for that,

I did have a site that sold those type ,But I don't remember where I found it now, (should have book marked it) oh well,

anyways, just so you all know,


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a bit of that same problem as u with my charlie, he does not flare, well he did at first but now nothing, it started sometime last month.
he still is a playful 'lil guy, I saw him zoom to go stare at jet across the tank in today's playtime, but it's more like looking at the big flaring doofuss in the next tank.

im just woried is he sick?


----------



## colleen1414 (Aug 15, 2010)

LaniBaby said:


> HI all,
> 
> My new copper marble betta, Crumb, just refuses to flare. Not at the mirror, not at my other betta, not at me. He once gave me a half flare when I pointed at him, but quickly let it go and has avoided the topic altogether since then. The breeder said he was flaring in his viewing tank (before i picked him out) but once i got him home, he became totally docile. He's super friendly with me but nothing I do will get him to flare. It's definitely a male. Any ideas?


 I don't get it. what is flaring anyway?:-?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LaniBaby said:


> Nope definitely not old. He's only 6 months.  I wanted him to flare because i heard it's good exercise for them and gives them pretty good self esteem when they get to do it from time to time (because they can easily scare off a mirror image...). I've also heard it's good to ease constipation. He doesn't have that problem, but just in case... I don't want him flaring all the time. Mostly, I just wanted to see his fins at full mast but I haven't even seen it once, so I was just curious.


im having the same problem, but i think its because bettas have to get used to their new home and get comfortable


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

mine just quit flaring
is something wrong with him?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

colleen1414 said:


> I don't get it. what is flaring anyway?:-?


flaring means when a betta extends all of its fins as wide as they go and the beard comes out a beard on a betta is a special fin that extends out from under its chin. 

here is pictures of a betta flaring.










here is the extending of the fins:









here is a males "beard" that comes out from under the chin:


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

My betta has never flared, he will turn sideways toward something he doesn't like and extend his fins fully but he's pretty mellow.


----------



## colleen1414 (Aug 15, 2010)

oh thanks bettalover2033!!!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

You have only had him two weeks...maybe he just needed some time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

your welcome


----------

